

JavaOne - Speedy Scripting: Productivity and Performance (Kawa, Clojure) - brlewis
http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2010/09/javaone-2010-abstract-of-day-12-speedy.html

======
brlewis
If you're at JavaOne, please note that this talk is today at 1pm, in Parc 55's
Divisidero.

